# Sticky  Health Issues? Possible disease? READ this first :)



## Hitch

Hey

There has been and there will be a lot of threads made that inquire about solutions to various health issues.

Reading a lot of them I realized that there are always a group of common questions that are asked by the members here in trying to identify the problem. This would usually result in days before we can figure out what the actual problem is, and in some cases too late to save our beloved friends.

So let's make this system a little more efficient.

*So if you are posting about a health/disease issue, please include in the post the answers to as many of these following questions as possible:

1) Size of tank
2) temperature of tank
3) ammonia reading
4) nitrite reading
5) nitrate reading
6) pH
7) decor of the tank (ie, substrate, plants etc)
8) how long has this tank been set up and running? filtration?
9) water change frequency and amount 
10) tank mates
11) symptoms description (including growths on the body, behaviour, etc)
12) how long has the symptoms persisted. 
13) did you already take any actions? if so, what are they?
14) did you already use any medication? if so, what did you use and how much?
15) if possible, a clear pic is worth a million words in this case..lol.*

So please be as detailed as possible (and for the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate, please give exact numbers, it is much more helpful then saying "the water is good"). I know you love your fish, so take a few minutes and give us as much details as possible. If you dont have a freshwater test kit, I would highly suggest getting one. But if you dont have one on hand, you can usually take a sample of the water to your LFS and they will test it for you.


----------



## KnaveTO

Good post... stickied


----------



## KnaveTO

Please do not post your questions in this thread. Please open a new thread for each issue


----------



## guily yalai

clear for each issue


----------

